# EEG testing



## LLcoder (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm new to coding EEG tests.  I have the following type of situation and I'm kind of stuck.  Md billed out the following: 95813, 95957, and 95951-26.  An EEG was done and the note read:
This was a 2-hour recording. This was a video EEG recording. The recording was done due to episodes of questionable seizure activity. 

During the recording there were no observed seizures, either clinically or during the EEG. 

The EEG itself is characterized by slow, poorly organized background activity of 4 to 5 cycles per second. There were no focal epileptiform discharges. Photic stimulation and hyperventilation were not performed. 

Seizure and spike detection software were used as an aid to analysis of this EEG.

I have done some research on AAN website and I'm hoping to get input from someone seasoned in EEG coding.  On AAN website, they state that "there is no additional charge for turning on an automated spike and seizure detector on a routine eeg, ambulatory eeg, or video eeg." and that "Code 95957 is used when substantial additional digital analysis was med. necessary and performed such as 3D dipole localization."  I also read that "there is no extra fee or code for usign the video recording in this context."  Can anyone help explain these to me.  From looking at this note I can see how the 95813 would be appropriate but i'm just not sure about the other 2 codes.  Any help as to what i should be looking for to make sure the billing of the 2 other codes is supported would be appreciated!


----------

